# My Itty Bitty Kittens



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Leo









Hoggle









Persia









Rosie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

oh they are simply gorgeous

are you keeping any of them 

Em


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

They are sooooo sweet!!


----------



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh .....My..... God!!!

They are the cutest.  I love ginger kittens, ever since we had a ginger cat when I was a child.  He was like a little human, so playful and gorgeous.  Lived til he was nearly 20.  So I love seeing ginger kitties, and yours are just lovely, with their little snub noses.  Are they part persian?  Are you keeping them?  Can I have the second one down

Unfortunately, DH won't let me have a cat where we live - on a corner of two roads, not busy, but some stupid boy racers.  He thinks if he let me have a cat and then it got run over, it would finish me off after all this IVF!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG they are the cutest lil things
i want one!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

only one thing to say awwwwwwww wook at da wittle faces 
corrina xx (persian lover!!)


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hoggle is deffo the cutest  

where did the name come from ?

xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

awwwwv arnt they lovely


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

They are absolutely adorable!!! 

thanks for posting the photos Saila!

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww I am pleased you love my little angels coz I ADORE them!! I have spent a lovely weekend with them!! 

Cleg ~ The name Hoggle came from the labyrinth

Laura ~ They are full pedigree persian I show and breed them. You couldn't have one and let it out!!!  My babies aren't allowed out!!  

Em ~ I certainly am  

I am keeping Persia! My little cream girl she is soooo cute allbeit a whinger   She is the spoilt one!! Rosie has a home and I am undecided on what to do with little Leo! Hoggle is available... I think  

xxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aha yes hoggle from labrynth i remember   

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

They are gorgeous Saila - thanks for posting! I like Hoggle best 

Well done for losing so much weight  and good luck for your appointment tomorrow   

Steph xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

OMFG Saila, are they for sale?!  I badly, badly want one - my lifelong dream! 

I lurrrrvvvvvve Leo!  If only I lived closer, I'd snap your hand off for one!  

Marie xxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG, they are so cute


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosie now has a forever home Marielou  but Hoggle is available  

They are very cute! Did you want a long haired persian or a shorthaired exotic persian??

Steph ~ Thanks  

Miss Kitty is due a week on Saturday OMG more kittens   She looks like she has swallowed a pea though so I am thinking only one for her  

xxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I can't stop looking at them! 
Ooooh I love, love, love!  I like long haired persians.  Its the nose that does it for me! 

If I was closer I'd be SO interested, in fact, I'd have him!  Hmmm how far away are you?  ......


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hoggle is a girl  

I am in New Marske near Middlesbrough. Not too far away when you think you are travelling for something that will be there for the rest of your life!!  

God people will think I am advertising on FF   I'm really not  

xxxx


----------

